# Atlanta Braves & Gwinnett Braves



## kylehess10 (Apr 15, 2010)

C&C much appreciated!!

I use a Nikon D90. Photos 1 through 6 were taken with a Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 lens and a 1.4x teleconveter making it a 280mm f/4. Photo 7 is a panorama of 9 images of Gwinnett Stadium taken with a 28mm f/2.8 Nikkor lens.

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.


----------



## Kenny32 (Apr 15, 2010)

Good job with the equipment you have. Especially with the shots from the Braves game where you probably couldn't move around much.

I might be going to Gwinnett this summer for a ballgame while I'm on vacation...I'd be credentialed, and I must say, I hate where that photo well is (The one you can see in #6)...Do they have other photo wells at the end of the dugouts, or no? The other one would be fine for shooting pitchers, but I would hate that angle for batters...I just like to be further down the line.


----------



## kylehess10 (Apr 16, 2010)

Kenny32 said:


> Good job with the equipment you have. Especially with the shots from the Braves game where you probably couldn't move around much.
> 
> I might be going to Gwinnett this summer for a ballgame while I'm on vacation...I'd be credentialed, and I must say, I hate where that photo well is (The one you can see in #6)...Do they have other photo wells at the end of the dugouts, or no? The other one would be fine for shooting pitchers, but I would hate that angle for batters...I just like to be further down the line.


 

I do remember seeing a couple photographers at the end of each dugout. The ushers there are actually really cool and every time I go to a G-Braves game I just get a lawn seat and go sit by the dugout. They never have a problem with photographers. Best part is, unlike Turner Field, Coolray Field has no limits on lens size and they allow monopods. It's a great place for sports photography


----------

